# Good Audio Lectures on Philosophy



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 5, 2006)

I've got a new MP3 player and want to redeem the time to work by learning. I had a CD of Bahnsen's history of Philosophy but the recorded quality was really poor but even if I wanted to listen to them they're in storage.

What do you think about these History of Philosophy lectures by Bahnsen: http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=207. It's almost 100 lectures.

Any other recommendations or even a cheaper route?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow! I guess I asked too quickly. Check this out:
http://www.trinitylectures.org/MP3_downloads.php

I'm afraid I'll become a Clarkian if I listen to all of these.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Wow! I guess I asked too quickly. Check this out:
> http://www.trinitylectures.org/MP3_downloads.php
> 
> I'm afraid I'll become a Clarkian if I listen to all of these.



Those are very good!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 5, 2006)

I just downloaded the entire Intro to Apologetics series. I wish more places would distribute content via MP3 like this.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 5, 2006)

Not philosophy, but Morecraft on the History of the Westminster Standards (and Scottish Reformation--and English Reformation) originally posted by Joshua, is very good.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...=series&subsetitem=History+of+the+Reformation

It's long, I listened to the whole series during my commute last month. 

Vic

Sorry, the above link didn't work out, just use Joshua's link if you want to find them:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16611#pid230561

[Edited on 4-5-2006 by victorbravo]


----------



## Scott (Apr 5, 2006)

Rich:

See this outstanding resource: Covenant Worldwide. You probably know this, but maybe not since you are in Japan, but Covenant is the PCA's reformed seminary. 

BTW, how do you use MP3s in your commute? Does your car have an MP3 player or do you simply use a headset?

Scott

[Edited on 4-5-2006 by Scott]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Rich:
> 
> See this outstanding resource: Covenant Worldwide. You probably know this, but maybe not since you are in Japan, but Covenant is the PCA's reformed seminary.
> ...


 I'm just stationed here. My former pastor and his wife (when I was stationed in CA) both attended Covenant college.

Thanks for the link. I use it by putting one ear of the headset in. I can still hear traffic just fine. I'm going to start using one of those cassete adapters.


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott_
> ...



That's the same thing I do. Don't let a cop see you doing that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 5, 2006)

Is that really illegal? I don't think it's different than a hands-free earpiece for your cell phone.

I'm more worried about getting stopped for driving faster than 50 kph on the freeway. It's hard for this American to drive under 30 mph without creeping above that speed limit occassionally.


----------

